# Making progress.



## Dan_F (Dec 30, 2007)

I spent a bit of time going through this forum looking for tips on photography this morning. I then ran out and bought some materials from which to make a light box. But after reading another post that talked about going without the box in order to get the highlights, I decided to just try using some of the white fabric over the 100 watt CF full spectrum bulbs that I had picked up. I putzed around for a while this evening, and this is what I came up with. The camera is a Panasonic FZ20, set on macro, and TIFF, which were converted to jpeg in photoshop elelments 2.0. This camera doesn't have RAW capability. I'm not well schooled in Photoshop, just do the basics- resizing and some color/contrast work when called for. 

The first shot is from a couple of nights ago, and is included for comaprison. It was shot on the floor, under flourescent shop lights hung on the ceiling.







The rest of these were done today, utilizing the wire through the fabric trick I read about here. They are (in order) olivewood, spalted maple, and quilted maple. They are all finished with CA/BLO, then buffed with the Beall system; they never did get super glossy. These three pens bring the total that I've made up to six, with many more to come.
















I'll probably go ahead and make a tent and try that too, see how they differ. 

Any suggestions on what can be improved upon are welcome. 

Dan


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 30, 2007)

Wire through the fabric?! I love it! I have to go search now! heh 

Nice looking photos, but you need to brighten it a bit, and the highlights could be brighter, maybe?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 30, 2007)

100% better pictures![8D]


----------



## R2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pictures of a great selection of pens.[]


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice pics of very nice pens.
Keep it up!


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. 

Karl---overall, the brightness is pretty accurate, though the finish doesn't show as well. They aren't super glossy, but not as matte as the pics. I definitely have to work on the highlights. I was trying to keep them from taking over and burning out, it's a fine balance. 

Dan


----------

